# Tippy



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Roger That said:


> I cure my skeins in bacon grease
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I cure my bacon in bacon grease


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

tannhd said:


> I cure my bacon in bacon grease


I fish plastic wigglers dipped in bacon grease...don't knock it till you try it


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I cure my bacon grease in bacon


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

Roger That said:


> I cure my bacon grease in bacon
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You and tannhd are soul brotha's. Enjoy your bacon. My fish will


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

tannhd said:


> I cure my bacon in bacon grease


 You are doing it wrong. :banghead3 You cure your bacon in Pautzke, and then cure your spawn in the cured bacon grease. It is all about following the steps in order.


----------



## THE JUDGE (Feb 23, 2012)

Is there steelhead up the bear yet I'm get up that way on April 1 I hope it good is the water low


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

were headed up sat probably going to fish the bear where it meets the big man and a few other spots


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

There are a couple of fish being caught but nothing major yet.

It's a mix of walleye, steels, and browns. Hoping this warmer weather gets things going.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> There are a couple of fish being caught but nothing major yet.
> 
> It's a mix of walleye, steels, and browns. Hoping this warmer weather gets things going.


Yeah what he said. 3 of us fished hard all weekend. 2 nice hens, 2 keeper walleye and some juvenile steels and browns. Heading back up on the 14th, hope we get some more fish up by then. Anyone know what the water temp is?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

34 degrees f


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

DGuw85 said:


> Yeah what he said. 3 of us fished hard all weekend. 2 nice hens, 2 keeper walleye and some juvenile steels and browns. Heading back up on the 14th, hope we get some more fish up by then. Anyone know what the water temp is?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Right here for close to real time:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04125550

This data point is located right at the coffer dam. Shows height, discharge, and temperature.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Two fresh chromers at Tippy this afternoon!










Live from the stand...


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Two fresh chromers at Tippy this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the ppl count today on the power side?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Is that smaller one 15"?


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

jimp said:


> Is that smaller one 15"?


It only has to be 10".


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

15.75", I measured for him. 

Only two people on the south side. Half doz vehicles at sawdust and 15 at tippy at the peak. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey thanks i might make the trip up there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

i thought any spieces of trout in the lower manistee had to be 15 in


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

david1990 said:


> i thought any spieces of trout in the lower manistee had to be 15 in


Yup, different special reg areas all along the Manistee above the dam, below it's 15".


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

david1990 said:


> i thought any spieces of trout in the lower manistee had to be 15 in


According to the DNR Fishing Guide, brooks and browns have to be 15" but rainbows only have to be 10".

Where are the special regs for this??


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Anyone fish the step side since all the snow? Just wondering how much fun it is going to be walking up and down them on Saturday
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As long as you use the hand rail you will be fine !:what:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> As long as you use the hand rail you will be fine !:what:
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Idk tony, my waders get a lot more use than yours, soles are pretty worn down from duck season. Gonna be like going down the hill with skis on. Going back up is goin to be even more fun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't sky carp hunt u know that ,and the reason my waders are like new is, i always fish from a boat ! Us older guys tend to take the easier route ! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

